# Ich werbe einen Freund auf Horde-Thrall



## BAD ONI0N (17. August 2014)

Ich bin Student und Mitte 20, könnte TS stellen falls Interesse besteht und bei vielen Nachfragen behilflich sein.

Auf welchem Server gepielt wird wäre mir persönlich egal, das Gold (*30.000 Gold* für einen bezahlten Monat, *50.000 Gold* für zwei Monate) kann aber nur auf Horde-Thrall vergeben werden.

Bei Interesse und für weitere Informationen einfach adden:

*Yandai#2409*


----------

